# Girard Lakes Bass Club - Evans Lake results



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Here we go again, another big weigh-in. 

1ST JIM GUZMAN & JOHN YOHMAN - 17 LBS. 10 OZ.
2ND JASON ABBOTT & FRANK BARTHOLOMEW - 15 LBS. 10 OZ.
3RD ITALO CARDARELLI & DAVE RANKIN - 15 LBS. 9 OZ.
4TH JOHN FRANCIS & EUGENE JANOVICK - 15 LBS. 2 OZ.
5TH JOHNNY CHIEC & MIKE SCHULLER - 15 LBS. 1 OZ.
6TH BILLY GOSHORN & ANTHONY MILETO - 15 LBS.
MIKE BOLEVICH & MIKE SKRIPAC - 15 LBS.
7TH BILL & JOE KOVAL - 14 LBS. 11 OZ.
8TH LARRY & SKIP DUNN - 14 LBS. 3 OZ.
9TH MATT KALAS & DON YOCUM - 13 LBS. 4 OZ.
10TH BILL ORR SR. & JR. - 12 LBS. 1 OZ.
11TH BOBBY BAILEY & ERIC BATTERSHELL - 12 LBS.


There was one 5+ lb'er. ; five 4+ lb'ers. - & twenty four 3+ lb'ers. 

THE TOTALS:
# OF FISH CAUGHT: 89
TOTAL WEIGHT: 243 LBS. 15 OZ.
TOTAL BOATS: 23
We ended up with a 2.74 lb./fish average.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh come on..it didnt even tqake 19lbs this time!!! 

nice


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats! You guys have seemed to have hit every lake at the perfect times.


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

That means the 18 pound bag at dead branch beat the 1st place bag at evans wow!!!


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

you guys have awsome weights.Taking any new members for next year?


----------



## Flipper (Oct 4, 2006)

Cjbass,we limit the field to 25 boats do to the size of some of the lakes that we fish,go to are web site www.girardlakesbassclub.com and e-mail the director to let you know when are meeting is next year.the first 25 teams to pay are in for the year.


----------

